# Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install



## cheadley (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a 2006 VW Jetta with the Premium 7 audio without Satellite.
I just purchased the Premium 7 with Satellite radio control from ebay as well as the XM satellite module.
Back when I had an 04 Passat, the VW ran the wiring for things like trunk CD changers even if they weren't originally installed, you just had to hook them up.
Please tell me they still do that and that when I pull the current head unit, the wiring is back there and the wire comes out in the trunk. 
If it doesn't where can I buy the cable or the parts to make the cable in order to connect the two? What do you recommend for a sat antanae?
Thanks for any help.
Chris Headley
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (cheadley)*

In the GTI the sat tuner goes under the passengers seat. I'm not so sure about the jetta but the wriing is not there. CAll us up i'm pretty sure we made someone a custom harness to do this.


----------



## cmd11 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install ([email protected])*

I just did this retrofit a month ago, however I used an MFD2 DVD navi radio. I bought a Sirius module from someone on the TDIclub board. Since my car is a package 0, there was no existing harness in the car. I had one made by Ed Basile on the Audi forums. I also had to buy a sirius ant and a splitter to adapt the ant to the module. After that it was plug and play. The sat wires are part of the CD changer harness plug, and you will have to tap into the CAN BUS and radio power supply to make it work. It's not a terribly difficult thing to do, it just took me a long time to figure out how everything works. Also, if you want to make your own harness, CAT 5 ethernet cable works just fine. It's just a matter of ordering the correct plug and wire pins from VW and getting a hold of the wiring diagrams to figure out which wire goes where.


----------



## cheadley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (cheadley)*

Thanks to both of you.
I've e-mailed and called Christian about Enfig custom making me a harness, but I've been told by others there at the office that he is swamped until after the holiday season which I completely understand.
I'll probably wait until they can make the harnesses for me. I've looked at the pin-out diagrams on the stereo system, but I haven't found the pin outs for the sat module, so I'm a little afraid to make it on my own at this point.
It appears to me from looking at the diagrams for the two parts that once the harness is made, it should simply be a matter of plugging the harness up to both devices and attaching an antenna (which may require some mods).
If anyone has any other ideas, I'd appreciate them. When I get the project done, I'll write up where I got the harness (or if I end up making it myself) and take pics along the way.
Thanks,
Chris Headley
[email protected]


----------



## cheadley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (cheadley)*

Well, I promised to give everyone an update when I got the radio installed so here it is.
When I decided to order the OEM radio and sat module off of ebay, I contacted Enfig (in Dec of 07) via telephone and this forum. I was told they could make me a custom harness that would allow this to work. I bought the radio and module because they told me they would make the harness after Christmas when things slowed down for them.
Almost 3 months later, I still can't get them to do what they promised. I send e-mails, I make phone calls. I'm told to talk to Christian, then I'm told to talk to Jon. I call and e-mail over and over again and both pass the buck.
All that is to say that now I have an OEM sat radio and XM module that I paid lots for because I was told by them that they would do it and now I can't seem to get it done.
Does anyone know of another good VW specialist who could make me a custom harness or could anyone give me step by step instructions and a place to get parts? I'm really frustrated and at this point, I'm happy to pay almost anything to get this done. 3 months








Thanks,
Chris 


_Modified by cheadley at 5:59 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (cheadley)*

Our holiday season pretty much ends with valentines day but we have been working on it. Please don't bash us on public fourums. WE are designinig building and testing a custom harness it's not going to happen in a week.


----------



## cheadley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install ([email protected])*

Christian,
I was not trying to bash you publicly and still don't want to. All I wanted was a response and whenever I called the office or e-mailed either your or John, I got no response.
I'm more than patient and I will be patient. I will gladly wait as long as it takes to get the harness together, however, please just communicate with your customers.
I thank you for the response and I am still very interesting in purchasing the harness once you've completed it. Do you have a timeline or a guestimate of when it might be ready?
I will say that other than this one disagreement, anything I've purchased from you has been quality and the response has been fast.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (cheadley)*

I'm sorry dude I must have been in a bad mood when I read tis post. I just cant find a valid part number for one of the connectors at the sat tuner. I have been checking all the cars that come in and they all have the same part number. I don't know what to do at this point. I have to get mu hands on an audi see if that will help.


----------



## tellum (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install ([email protected])*

I'm trying to piece mine together, and these are the 2 connectors on the satellite tuner side:
3B0 972 724 T8r connector
3D0 972 708 T8s connector
Don't know if that'll help.


----------



## lkchris (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (tellum)*

It appears the last three digits of each are not part of the part number


----------



## tellum (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (lkchris)*

Sorry, should have separated that.


----------



## lkchris (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (tellum)*

re: had one made by Ed Basile on the Audi forums. 
Which Audi forums?


----------



## cheadley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (lkchris)*

Re: Ed Basile on the Audi forums.
I've been trying for some time to figure that out as well.

[email protected]: Any update as to how the work is going on producing a custom harness?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## lkchris (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Buy OEM Radio and Satellite Module install (cheadley)*

Tellum: it appears one connector is obviously for data transfer and the other is power.
Can you post which goes where, etc.?
TIA


----------



## tellum (Apr 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I haven't finished my install yet... no time, and I bought the wrong repair wires for the power connector.
3B0 972 724 - T8r Satellite Radio - power connector 
Pin 1: Ground
Pin 2: 12V B+
3D0 972 708 - T8s Satellite Radio - audio/data connector (uses qty 3 repair wires 000 979 018)
Pin 1: Can L
Pin 2: Can H
Pin 5: Audio Ground
Pin 6: Audio Left
Pin 7: Audio Right

Here's a quick pic I stole from somewhere... Hope it helps.


----------



## lkchris (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tellum)*

Thanks for that.
Looks like the "CAN" stuff will be a problem when attempting to install in an earlier car, in my case an '03 New Beetle.


----------



## cheadley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lkchris)*

Has anyone had any more success with this install?
Are you getting your parts from VW? My dealership indicated that they didn't think VW would let them order those parts for me. My dealership has always been super helpful and done anything I've asked for, but this seems to be beyond what they're able to do.
I'm still waiting for a reply from ENFIG. They've also been held up by a simple part issue, but they too have been unable to resolve, if I understand the issue correctly.
I wish those in previous replies who've had success making a homemade harness were still watching this forum and would consider replying with information such as How do we contact Ed Basile?


----------



## cmd11 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cheadley)*

sorry for the wayyyyyyyyyyy long delay in getting back into this thread. I mentioned the incorrect web site. I spent a lot of time researching this and must have gone to 3-4 other sites on the hunt for information.
Ed Basile goes by the user name of teddybgame on the Navplus.us board.
here is his screen name:
http://www.navplus.us/forums/member.php?u=46
shoot him a PM though this forum.
Edward was super helpful in building this harness for me and it works perfectly. The only non-stock appearing item is the puck style sat ant on my roof. I did not want to drill a hole so I went that route. The sat radio works like stock with my MDF2 DVD navi and I also have my phatnoise working. Additionally, I used the AUX input (the video one) to input my ipod as well.
as far as I know, the plugs can be ordered from any dealer. 
1st VW Parts seems to be able to get these oddball parts.



_Modified by cmd11 at 8:11 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## jason02176 (May 19, 2007)

Lots of good info in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
It's been almost a year and my Sirius is still working perfectly!


----------



## tellum (Apr 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

<bringing this back from the dead>
I had started to create my own cable, but ran out of patience.
Got a hold of Ted Basile ([email protected]) and he was able to put a cable together for me. Took no time to install, and works great.
ps. I'm sending him this URL so he'll know to check here if anyone wants a cable made.


----------



## TeddyBgame (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tellum)*

Thanks Armando. Glad the plug/play harness worked out for you!
Yes, I still build these wiring harnesses for the VW community. However, I don't supply the parts for the aftermarket antenna.
Feel free to send me an email to: [email protected] or [email protected]
-Ted (aka TeddyBGame)


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TeddyBgame)*

FS: Satellite Harness
Plugs into Satellite Module, but has to splice harness.































Paypal 35.00 + 4.75(s&h)= 39.75
PM me.



_Modified by japoipnoi at 2:56 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jason02176)*

SOLD!


----------

